# Abetta GAITED saddle?



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

The Abetta Gaited Models uses the Ralide Gaited Tree, has a 7" Gullet which is designed for the wide gaited Horses, not the narrow versions of Gaited Horses. They do have about an inch higher gullet clearance that say a Trail Saddle with Full QH Bars, the rock is slighter more also than a FQH Bar, they are not for a very flat backed Horse.

I have had several Abetta Saddles, one of them is 16 years old, for a 400.00 saddle it is not bad. At least it is American Made and not from Asia 

.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info. The horses I'm trying to fit are more narrow - close to 6 inch gullet size rather than 7. A couple of them have tall withers and naturally high headset, so the pommel clearance is important.

Been looking for a synthetic/synthetic cross that would work. My arab fits these saddles too, so that is a huge plus. I had a Dixieland built for my walker and it fits him fine, but he is a bit wider and it swallows my other guys, even with a thick pad. So I'm on the hunt. I don't want to spend $1K on every horse and have a special saddle built...LOL! 

But I am more lucky than some in the fact that they all have something in common - high headsets, similar withers, and short backs. I have a wide endurance abetta and it is way too big and bridges, but that's because it is a FQHB saddle.

I like Bighorn, but I owned them and they don't fit these guys - the trees were too wide. Was looking at the Tennessean syn/leather version...can't find anything out about their trees, either - would love to know the gullet size on those. I really like their new endurance model Tennessean Plush Lite Endurance Saddle

but they don't list much info on the makeup of their tree. I know that they are using the saddlemaker from American Saddlery nowadays and I used to love their endurance saddles years ago but they are hard to come by now.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

The gods must be listening...look what I found..
American Saddlery Circle A 16" Endurance Saddle 805 and 806 - Scruggsfarm.com

with a 6" gullet! LOL! Now if they'd just make it synthetic...


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

clippityclop said:


> But I am more lucky than some in the fact that they all have something in common - high headsets, similar withers, and short backs. I have a wide endurance abetta and it is way too big and bridges, but that's because it is a FQHB saddle.
> 
> I like Bighorn, but I owned them and they don't fit these guys - the trees were too wide. Was looking at the Tennessean syn/leather version...can't find anything out about their trees, either - would love to know the gullet size on those. I really like their new endurance model Tennessean Plush Lite Endurance Saddle
> 
> but they don't list much info on the makeup of their tree. I know that they are using the saddlemaker from American Saddlery nowadays and I used to love their endurance saddles years ago but they are hard to come by now.


The Abetta Gaited is going to be as wide as the Abetta FQHB

Saddlebag just bought a Tennesean, he said they had wide Trees in them, wonder if he received it yet ..... 


Saddlebag where are you? 

.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Saddle won't be here until the 4th or 5th. It is supposed to fit the wide low withered horses. If it doesn't I'll be on the war path. Since mine is the endurance model there seems to be adequate gullet room. National Bridle also sells a western version in the leather/cordura combination. Southern Trails, I'm didn't realize the Abetta wasn't a good fit for the flatter back. In my research I found nothing about that. Thank you.
I believe the Tennessean is the wide model but Nat. Bridle has others.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I just bought an older Big Horn endurance saddle, ebay bargain, and it fits my twh pretty good. I haven't measured it but she also has an older textan with semi qh bars that fits her nicely. I don't think the endurance saddle weighs 20 lbs. Nice lifting it to her 16 hand back.
Isn't American Saddlery and Bighorn one and the same company now?

Yeah! I wasn't imagining it. They do make a narrower one.

http://americansaddleryinc.com/inde...ge.tpl&pop=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=173

Mine is older, with a patterned fabric but it fits and was well cared for. Should last as long as I do.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

They also have one that they are calling Narrow plus??? Never heard that before.

http://americansaddleryinc.com/inde...ge.tpl&pop=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=173


----------

